# Potřebuji pomoc s překladem



## Irene Bixquert

Hi guys

I need your help with some translate stuff,

I need to know the name of the rooms in the building that appears in the photo attached

I add the link:  Služby města Pardubic a.s.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bibax

obřadní síň = ceremony room, ceremonial hall;
šatna = a general term for changing room, locker room, dressing room, cloakroom - not clear what kind is meant (for whom);
půda = attic, garret, loft;
ochoz = peristyle;
kolumbárium = columbary (intended for the urns, not pigeons);
žároviště = cremator, cinerator;
předpecí = a preparation space adjacent to the cremator (pec = furnace, před = before, in front of);
kněz = priest (i.e. a room for the priest);
příbuzní = relatives, bereaved persons (i.e. a room for them);
pitevna = dissecting room;
kuchyň = kitchen, perhaps for processing remains from the dissecting room;
dvůr = (court)yard;
dílna = workroom;
komora = storeroom, lumber room, maybe it is plynová komora = gas chamber;
urny = urns;
úschovna uren = urn depository;
kancelář = (crematory) office;
WC = WC;
láz. (abbr. lázeňská místnost) = bathroom, probably a sanitary facility for the employees;
pokoj = room, probably a rest room for the employees;


----------



## Irene Bixquert

Thanks a lot! that's very helpful!
děkuji


----------



## bibax

Edit:

Room + kitchen + bathroom, it is a flat for the caretaker.

It must be very pleasant to live in the crematory.


----------

